# Lighting delima for 80 gallon



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am considering upgrades to my current 80 gallon tank. I am debating between either a 2x250w Hqi combo with 4x54w T5 HO DIY in a custom wood hood. My other option is an 8x54w T5 HO setup. Obviously the second option is a great deal cheaper, but I have had some issues with light penetration. I have been unable to grow some high light plants full all the way down and HC will not grow for me in various substrates and fert regements. I am just curious if anyone has upgraded only using a T5 HO setup. I am using PC lights now and they just dont penetrate the depth of this size of tank well enough. I am wanting to know if the T5 HO setup penetrates deeper than the PC setup??? I know this seems like alot of lighting for this size tank but my current 6x65w PC setup is not cutting it. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

T5 Ho does penetrate deeper. And you cannot directly compare the same wattge between T5 and PC, it is totally different. You will need less T5 HO in wattage than you are currently running your PC. I have tanks that are about 2ft tall and T5 HO works fine on them.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

well, I dont really want fine I want more than fine. I want to have the options to put in those light demanding plants if I desire in the future. I currently just get leggy growth on high light plants lower in the stems and I want to fix that. I am glad to hear that they penetrate deeper than PC but is it adequate for a 2ft deep tank? the 8x54w setup should be 432 watts. Thats over 5.4 wpg.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

anyone else have any experience with T5 HO compared to PC as far as penetrating a deep tank?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I think 8x54 t5 HO would be a bit too much lighting. PJAN over at PT has a great 90g tank with 6x54. Here is a link to it.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19631&page=1&pp=15

His HC is growing well and B. Japonica is staying quite low. But then again i guess it's better to have more lighting than too little. You can always just stagger them more or leave two out of the cycle completely.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks snyper what an awesome thread. I think all should check that one out and foloow the links in the threads. OK I think I will run the 8x54w setup. Thanks for giving me the confidence to get the right item.


----------

